# Anyone around Harford county MD?



## Easy Outs (Oct 18, 2014)

If the storm this weekend turns out in the 20"+ range I might be able to use some help. It wouldn't be a sure thing but if you don't have enough to keep yourself busy and might be interested in picking up some extra hours for your truck, please send me a message. No sidewalk work, just plowing, possibly salting depending on your equipment.


----------



## marylandplow82 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm interested


----------



## Easy Outs (Oct 18, 2014)

marylandplow82;2099322 said:


> I'm interested


Please send me your number and I will call you to discuss.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Easy Outs;2099332 said:


> Please send me your number and I will call you to discuss.


20 inches we call that Monday in Rochester or Buffalo... Lol... best of luck to you.


----------

